# Clam Nanook shanty?



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

Im looking at downgrading to a unit that actually fits in my new ice fishing car and wondered if anyone has one of these, actually looking at the Thermal one, any feedback would be great....Im stuck looking for a medium sized 2 man flip since my big Frabill wont fit into the back of the Subaru wagon....
BTW Big comfy Frabill shanty for sale.. details in another post

Salmonid


----------



## Lil' Rob (Apr 11, 2004)

I've had the regular Nanook for a couple of years now.

I actually installed the seats a bit farther apart by drilling new mounting holes, as I felt the seats were a bit too close to each other. I find it a bit cramped with two adults in it, but I guess that partially depends on how big each person is. Fishing in it with my 8-year old son is plenty comfortable for the two of us.

If I fish alone, I take out the second seat to lighten everything up a bit. It is easily removed and put back in.

Overall, I am happy with it.


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

I took one of my seats out and mounted mine in the middle so it's a really comfy 1 man


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

thanks, do you guys feel the seats are comfy? and are they where they should be or are you always hunched forward to fish. Easy to set up? I assume you can also set this unit up as just a wind break like half set up?

Thanks..
Salmonid


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

The seats are ok but not great I'm thinking of putting a boat seat in mine I did that with my fish trap 1 man what a difference that made last year was my first year using the nanook


----------



## sady dog (Feb 10, 2008)

what kind of car do you have?? I have a 2 man sled frabil flip style with all the compartments....pretty narrow and not very high when folded down??? 

Maybe you need one of those tent style Clams??? perchy 101 has one for sale/..


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

Sadie. Car is a Subaru outback wagon. My Frabill is like 71" long but is 22" high and thats where the prob is as hatchback door slants in as it moves up. Im always driving 1.5-3 hrs each way to ice fish so the difference between my Expedition and Subaru is 11.3 and 26 mpg. Lol

Salmonid


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

Dang that's an improvement my truck is an F150 with 5.4 so I'm lucky to get 16on highway but I got tons of room I guess we have to take the good with the bad and make it work


----------



## Scum_Frog (Apr 3, 2009)

I usually use my little ranger for ice fishing.....maybe 12 mpg....lol.....i could use my new silverado and it'd be better!! I went to columbus and back for a knee appointment and averaged 19.3 there and back....I was impressed. But my shanty fits in the back of my ranger perfect with no moving while the tail gate is up so its good with me haha....but then again im only going 15-30 mins usually where we ice fish unless going up north.


I wish this Ice would just get here.....I wish our season was a couple of months instead of days.....definitely envious of the guys who get to drop off an ice house and leave it out there for months and go any day! Thatd be a dream! lol


----------



## monarkmagic (Mar 20, 2008)

I have the Clam Nanook shanty and it just fits in the trunk of my Chevy Malibu. As one of the members mentioned I have moved the seats further apart plus I built a quick release mechanism. I put my back seats down flat and the Nanook fits snugly in the trunk. Sure it takes a few more minutes to get from spot to spot but I get 30mpg. Nice on the long trips!


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

when I got my big Frabill I was using my Ford Expedition but like I said, the gas mileage was killing me when only 2 of us to share the gas. Funny from the reports how many folks realize that gas milage in a ice fiching car/truck is VERY important for us who live on the ice fringes...( Dayton or even Columbus where we are always driving North to get on mediocre ice but at least the north guys have ice..LOL

I appreciate the reviews and ideas on the Clam, Im still shopping but so far that's the best deal for the money with separate seats, I really don't want a bench seat, any other ideas out there on something shipped for $550 or less? 

Salmonid
PS heck I might even get to actually use it this year....


----------



## Lil' Rob (Apr 11, 2004)

laynhardwood said:


> The seats are ok but not great I'm thinking of putting a boat seat in mine I did that with my fish trap 1 man what a difference that made last year was my first year using the nanook


That's a good idea...I've got an extra boat seat in the attic...I'll have to look into switching out the original. 

The Nanook could be used as a windbreak...I'd imagine...probably a couple of bungee-cords to keep it from accidentally flipping closed. 

It's also a good idea to make an ice anchor and attach that to the sled portion...if a good wind catches that thing when no one is sitting it...it will take off on you. I had mine flip over on top of me last year when I stood up to stretch out.


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

so is it setup to be a windbreak or not?? That's a major requirement for me. 

Thanks 
Salmonid


----------



## sady dog (Feb 10, 2008)

I have the frabil trekker max 2 it folds down to 18" with the seat on it..
I took the other seat out of it to make it lighter ///tons of storage and is good size once it is flipped over.....check it out..


----------



## icebucketjohn (Dec 22, 2005)

Got the Clam Nanook 3 years ago. It's a "tweener"... a little too big for solo iceing and a lil' tight for 2 man.... but overall, it's suffucient for me.

I took the seats out b/c many times, I dont know whether I'm solo fishing or double. Those seats are ok, but the square-tubular steel bases are very heavy. 

*I'd love to find a design for installing "boat-seats" that are adjustable and/or removable.*

Overall, I like it, but if I was focused more on solo ice fishing, I'd look for a slightly smaller unit.

Here's a pic of my son & his buddy along with a few mods.


----------

